# Bluebonnet



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Wish I was down there in Anderson this week & weekend. Good luck folks.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

very tight and difficult Quad
One bird tight to flyer
another bird is check-down thrown accross a ditch
several dogs already picked up
might not finish today


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Heard half were doing it.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Between Team Rorem and Danny Farmer they have 34 of the 80 starters in the Open


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

Anybody heard the callbacks?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

39 back. All I know.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

39 back to Open double land blind:
1,3,4,5,7,9,10,12,13,14,17,18,21,24,25,
19,30,31,34,35,36,38,39,41-44,47,52,
55,57,61,63,67,71,74,77,79,80


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Call backs open 39 dogs 1,3,4,5,7,10,12,13,14,17,18,21.24,25,29,30,31,34,35,36,38,39,41,42,43,44,47,52,55,57, 61,63.67,71,74.77,79,80


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys. I may head over there and watch tomorrow.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the corrections John. My fingers are too fat for the iphone keypad.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Double land blind @ The Open.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM is indented triple. Right bird thrown l to r on tank dam. Middle thrown r to l across brush pile. Left hand flyer shot left to right. Fairly wide open lots of cover.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

28 back to The Waterblind in The Open.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Big league Waterblind @ The Open.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

9 back to The Water Marks in The Open.

1, 5, 9, 17, 30, 31, 34, 38, & 41.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Am to the 4th

3-4-11-13-16-21-33-55-57-58-60

33starts


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open Results:

1st Thor Kammerer/Danny Farmer
2nd Slider Hayes/Lauren
3rd Deets Youngblood/Dave Rorem
4th Marley Knoblauch/Danny Farmer
RJ Aero Furin/Ty Rorem
Jams Cash Mealman/Danny Farmer
Wanda Mealman/Danny Farmer
Mildred Carey/DAve Rorem
Willie Swingle/Ty Rorem

Congratulations to all who placed!
Thanks to the judges for four tough and fair series.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Thor, Marley, Cash, & Wanda. 2 youngsters doing well this weekend.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Is that seven wins with seven different dogs for Mr. Farmer?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Slider and Lauren Hays continue on with another great finish, what a fantastic month of April they have had...Congrats young lady, well done


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Watchm said:


> Is that seven wins with seven different dogs for Mr. Farmer?


Boots, Mister, Pearl, Bobby, Tia, Dottie, & Thor. Numerous other placements & Am wins/placements for The Vinwood Crew. They'll be headed to MN very soon.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Boots, Mister, Pearl, Bobby, Tia, Dottie, & Thor. Numerous other placements & Am wins/placements for The Vinwood Crew. *They'll be headed to MN very soon*.


They should change their plans... I think the Nat'l is in MI


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm positive his summer grounds are in MN.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations once again to Lauren and Slider.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you Janet! Great trial. Thanks to the Bluebonnet club, the Farmers, and the Caires for a fun weekend. Thanks also to the judges. 

And now may I say a HUUUUUGE congrats to....

MAURY SMITH AND AL FOR WINNING THE AM!!!

and...

Ken Barton and Carly for SECOND!!! 

Way to go y'all!! Someone will have to post 3rd-Jams as I didn't get those.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Amateur

1st - Aldebaran is the star (red giant)
2nd - 4
3rd - 58
4th -42
rj -55
jams - 3-11-13-33-60


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Boots, Dottie, & Mister. 

Congrats to all that placed & finished.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Good job Ken and Lauren!


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Chopper pups go 1-2 in the Open. Winner just over three and Slider not quite four.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations Ken and Carley on your AM 2nd! 

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Larry, with Angus in the Am! Consistently getting to the end is just the beginning . . . Congratulations!

rita


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Watchm said:


> Chopper pups go 1-2 in the Open. Winner just over three and Slider not quite four.


Might want to take another look there. Chopper dogs went 1, 2 & 3 with the 3rd place dog being 3 years and 2 months.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Sorry Wade, I didn't look I just knew the top two were Chopper pups. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

And another Chopper dog took 2nd in the Amateur.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The youngest to finish was a Cash pup that doesn't turn 3 until Dec 14 & she was right there.


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

I want to thank all members of the Bluebonnet club who helped put on a good trial. But special thanks to Mark Littlejohn and Sylvia McClure who ran the individual stakes. 

Thanks to all the people who participated in the trial and congratulations to those that finished.

John and Suzan Caire


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all!!!

Aaron*


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

We forgot to thank the members of other clubs that shot the flyers for us. Without them we would be in a real bind.

THANKS!!


----------



## Rodger Williams (Mar 9, 2005)

Congratulations to Al on his Amatuer win and to Maury and Mary too!


----------

